# Dodge Snow commander



## R. Uzupes (Mar 25, 2004)

I own a 1980 dodge snow commander, it came from the factory with a Myers Hydraulic snow plow. After almost 25 years the belt driven hyd. pump is worn out. I have not been able to find a new or rebuilt unit, any ideas?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah i thought i seen mill supply has those parts


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

My old 75 dodge used a power steering pump driven off the engine


----------



## R. Uzupes (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, I've seen the Fisher belt diven units and they are too big. My old unit is only 3 1/2 " wide and 5" in dia., & has a 3/4" return line to reservoir.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

Try Monarch Road Machinery, in Grand Rapids Michigan. They made the original ones on some of the Sno-fighters.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (Dec 5, 2004)

*Pump*

Let us know if you find one. Last year the Dodge dealer found 6 of them units through other Dodge dealers and they wanted just under $300  for 1 so i passed on it.
i have one pump with a hole in it and the one i'm using now,the bearings must be shot cause the shaft has play but does not make any noise and works fine.


----------



## Bigfury (Nov 12, 2004)

*Hydraulic Pump,Belt Driven*

I'm in the middle of rebuilding an '78/'84 Dodge W20 with the old factory plow system.From all the help locatly it seems the pump is a power steering pump with a different sheet metal body.Knowing this I'm about to attempt to retro fit a power steering for the plow pump.It's not the first time I've done something this stupid that may or may not work.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (Dec 5, 2004)

*pump*

i talked to meyer about building one out of a power steering pump and they said it would not work that the pump needed to have 1700 p.s.i. i also asked a hyd pump rebuilder,he said the same.
i you do get it to work for sure let us know.i'd hate to scrap a good plow but on the other hand i can get a Western pro plow for $300 with new joy stick and cables.i just need to find a cheap mount for the 82 Dodge 3/4 ton.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I replaced mine with a western power unit on my 74 ,w200, sno comander, put the stock pump and valve body on the shelf (I guess it was time to step into the 21 century)


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

A power steering pump is just a hydraulic pump like any other. It should have a pressure relief somewhere in it that could be replaced, shimmed or otherwise modified.

I've heard of people using powersteering pumps to operate dump boxes, for example.

For the record, I have not done it... I would attempt it with a ps pump with a separate reservoir (so you can add a larger one). I have one here that looks suitable on an '83 Cadillac that I wanna play with next summer...


----------

